# Zoom G2.1u Guitar Effects pedal info



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

any good? the price is right.


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

I got one..nothing special really..I'd wish I just bought a Line 6 Spider III Combo Amp 75w instead! More fun for the $$$.
The Zoom's 40 drum-sets, of which 11 were of any use for practice.
The effects are decent/clean but become boring... fast!Wah & Flanger are good.
My Fender G-Dec 30w is way more fun for hobby/practice/jamming.
I honestly recommend you keep your money! Shop lots before you spend.
The new Vox Tonelab LE is the cream of the crop for pedal boards & a way better investment. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/Vox-Tonelab-LE-Valvetronix-Floor-Modeling-Pedal?sku=150246


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

I've heard it sounds terribley unnatural, but I've never used one myself. 

Line 6 Spider III 75... I had that for 2 weeks before taking it back. I won't say it's completely terrible, but it just has that digital sound to it. Good for bedroom practice or bringing to a friends house / band jam space? Absolutely. Good for gigs? Pass.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

so basically im pretty limited to stuff that is over 400$ to get good tone hey....too bad it isnt a good pedal, as it is a very good price. Thanks for your input guys!  

I play every wednesday at my school, and I usually just plug into the PA system with my current fx pedal and it is breaking down on me. I guess its better to save and get something worthwile  thanks again.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

oh, just to add, what I am mainly interested in is distortion...so like different distortions. Should I just get like a boss DS1 or something? I would be running the pedals straight into a PA system right.


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

There's lots of great pedals around bro, a wah wah is fun too..
I'm enjoying the Boss Metal Zone & Digitech Metal Master.:rockon2:


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Keeley modded MT-2... best distortion pedal I've ever heard.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

You really should give the Digitech GNX3000 a try. I think the GNX's are the best
amp modelling units around. Of course, I'm biased because I have the GNX4.

The RP units use the same processing as the GNX3000 and are great as well if you want a few less features for very affordable prices!

http://www.digitech.com/products/RP_newpgs/rp350.htm

http://www.digitech.com/RP350Demo/


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

You can get used PODxt's for roughly the same price as the Zoom G2.1u. Or get a POD 2.0 for even less... I saw one locally for $150 several times.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

I have a zoom G2 and love the thing for practice, I used it on my laptop wich a Tonelab SE has since taken it's place. You can get some great tone with some heavy tweaking. I still use it when there is a power outage, it can last 7 hours on 4 AA batts using headphones, great pedal:wave:


----------

